# Mineralized Soil vs Tropica Growth Substrate



## Fishbulb80 (1 Jul 2019)

Looking to build a 75 gallon (283L) planted aquarium.  To save funds, I'm either using Tropica growth substrate or Mineralized soil under fine black gravel.  I cannot afford any of the aqua-soils for a tank this size.

Any advantage to either method?  Can I further supplement the tropica plant growth substrate with anything?

Thank you.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jul 2019)

Hello and welcome to UKAPS 

I'd just use aquatic compost under a cap of gravel or sand, it's definitely the cheapest option by far. The amount of Tropica Growth Substrate you'll need for a tank that size will still cost more than a few bucks. 

I wouldn't even go to the bother of mineralising it first, just chuck it in and let it mineralise in situ.

Either way you can supplement the nutrient content of the soil with root tabs or slow release fertz balls like Ozmocote, Many root tabs are made of Ozmocote type balls but are more expensive. Just chuck a handful in to the soil and mix. But it's not really that necessary.

Take a look at the tutorials section, especially The Soil Substrate or Dirted Planted Tank - A How to Guide, all the info you need to get started is there.


----------



## Kev_M (1 Jul 2019)

I've read so many conflicting reports about aquatic compost. Quite a few people have complained that it has driven up their tds and ph, etc. I'm considering using it but I need to keep the water soft and acidic due to the fish (wild-caught blackwater species).


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





Kev_M said:


> Quite a few people have complained that it has driven up their tds and ph, etc. I'm considering using it but I need to keep the water soft and acidic due to the fish (wild-caught blackwater species).


I'd go with silica sand and some <"oak leaf mold">, that should have the desired effect, and allow you to grew <"_Cryptocoryne_ spp">. etc.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fishbulb80 (1 Jul 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Hello and welcome to UKAPS
> 
> I'd just use aquatic compost



Aquatic compost is a new "term" for me... I see a couple of products under google images, but can't find anything similar in canada.
Would you purchase it from a pond specialty place?

Re: Mineralizing... I'm willing to invest the time in order to minimize the risks of initial algae outbreaks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jul 2019)

Kev_M said:


> I've read so many conflicting reports about aquatic compost. Quite a few people have complained that it has driven up their tds and ph, etc. I'm considering using it but I need to keep the water soft and acidic due to the fish (wild-caught blackwater species).


You can use moss peat as well, I guess it'd work well mixed with oak leaf mold too. But Westland Aquatic compost has a pH of around 5.5-6.0. I usually mix it 1:1 with moss peat, so it shouldn't raise TDS too much, if at all.



Fishbulb80 said:


> Aquatic compost is a new "term" for me... I see a couple of products under google images, but can't find anything similar in canada.
> Would you purchase it from a pond specialty place?


Just pond soil for potting lilies and the like, it's usually loam based compost with added grit for structure, and slow release fertz. John Innes No. 3 is okay too. But will most likely raise TDS, but that's not usually much of a problem, in fact it can be a positive for plants like Vallis, Crypts, and Anubius, which can synthesis carbon from bicarbonates.


----------



## Fishbulb80 (1 Jul 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Just pond soil for potting lilies and the like, it's usually loam based compost with added grit for structure, and slow release fertz. John Innes No. 3 is okay too. But will most likely raise TDS, but that's not usually much of a problem, in fact it can be a positive for plants like Vallis, Crypts, and Anubius, which can synthesis carbon from bicarbonates.



I was able to track down this product...
https://canadianstore.aquascapeinc.com/p/pond-plant-potting-media-007-cu-meters-432-cu-inches

Seems like what you're suggesting.  $23 a bag x2 is pretty comparable to Tropica plant growth substrate but I might give it a go.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jul 2019)

Looks like it might do well, you can make it go further by adding 1:1 moss peat. It'll give the compost a bit more structure and prevent it from becoming too cloddy when mineralised. It also has a high CEC and will help store nutrients.


----------



## alto (2 Jul 2019)

Fishbulb80 said:


> $23 a bag x2 is pretty comparable to Tropica plant growth substrate but I might give it a go.


For that price I’d just buy Tropica 5L Growth Substrate, which works great and clouds minimally  (it forms almost a “mud” layer beneath the substrate that needs to be scraped for removal)



Tim Harrison said:


> John Innes No. 3 is okay too


This will have a very different composition than same sold in UK or even in various areas of Canada/US - some have great success with it, some moderate, others have lost livestock
If you go with this, I’d mineralize 

Also be careful of peat moss sold in Canada, as it may contain various additives


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jul 2019)

alto said:


> For that price I’d just buy Tropica 5L Growth Substrate, which works great and clouds minimally (it forms almost a “mud” layer beneath the substrate that needs to be scraped for removal)


Agreed, it's pretty much a no brainer. Over here in the UK I can buy 20 litres of this for just £10.99 and cheaper brands are available for much less, so it's more than worthwhile.


----------



## Lunar Jetman (6 Aug 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Agreed, it's pretty much a no brainer. Over here in the UK I can buy 20 litres of this for just £10.99 and cheaper brands are available for much less, so it's more than worthwhile.



What peat did you mix with this? I'm getting a new tank in the next 24 hours so am seriously considering using the aquatic compost in it.

Edit: Just reread your first post in this thread and am now reading your Soil article from it!


----------

